# estagiário



## Clara_brasil

Olá, pessoal

Alguém sabe como se diz 'estagiário' em espanhol?

obrigada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Becario....


----------



## Clara_brasil

Mas 'becário' não significa 'bolsista'? =)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Também. Palo menos na empresa que eu trabalho (trabalho na filial de uma empresa espanhola no Brasil) o estagiário é chamado de "becario". Mas vamos ver se um nativo nos fornece outra palavra.


----------



## Clara_brasil

Ah... é que, na verdade, eu conhecia outra palavra, mas não me lembro dela de jeito nenhum, tampouco a encontro no dicionário. Vou usar becário, então, mas, como vc disse, vamos esperar se alguém dá mais alguma opinião. Beijos e obrigada! =)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Não conhecia a palavra "becario" em espanhol e também não estou certa a o que se refere "estagiário" no português? Procurei no meu dicionário e ainda fico mais confundida. O que é "estagiário"?


----------



## Clara_brasil

Estagiário é o aluno que faz faculdade e trabalha para trienar os conhecimento aprendidos na faculdade. Por exemplo, um estudante de engenharia pode trabalhar por 6h/dia ou 4h/dia em uma empresa. Lá ele faz pequenas tarefas e aprende a profissão. Para isso, ele não recebe salário, mas uma "bolsa de estudos", por isso os colegas sugeriram a palavra 'becário'.

Ficou mais claro agora ou complicou? rs

bj.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Clara_brasil said:


> Estagiário é o aluno que faz faculdade e trabalha para trienar os conhecimento aprendidos na faculdade. Por exemplo, um estudante de engenharia pode trabalhar por 6h/dia ou 4h/dia em uma empresa. Lá ele faz pequenas tarefas e aprende a profissão. Para isso, ele não recebe salário, mas uma "bolsa de estudos", por isso os colegas sugeriram a palavra 'becário'.
> 
> Ficou mais claro agora ou complicou? rs
> 
> bj.


 
Nós temos uma palavra que até eu acho de estranha que é "*pasante*".  O programa se chama de "pasantía" e aplica para certas carreiras, como de contador e outras relacionadas às ciências exatas.  No caso da medicina se chama "residente" pois é obrigatório fazer a residência antes de exercer a profissão particularmente.  O aluno que ganhou uma "beca" se chama de "becado" mas é diferente já que neste caso não se exerce a profissão e sim se continua estudando.  Por ex. no Instituto _de Enseñanza Superior en Lenguas Vivas Juan Ramón Fernández _tem "becas" através de uma parceria com o Instituo Camões para estudar em Portugal dois anos.


----------



## Clara_brasil

Obrigada, Ivonne!!


----------



## ramarilla

A palavra "pasante" e a traduccao correta na Argentina.


----------



## luchotb900

Eu acho que "pasante" é a traduccão correcta também. mas também usam no meu país a palavra "practicante", porque o "estagio" é também conhecido como "prácticas en la industria" ou "pasantía"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Pois há regionalismos vários.

Na Argentina:

_Pasante_ - Para estudantes de ciêencias exatas (Sistema: _Pasantía_)
_Practicante_ - Para estudantes de profissões ligadas ao ensino (Sistema: _Prácticas_)
_Residente - _Para estudantes de medicina (Sistema: _Residencia_)


----------



## Clara_brasil

Obrigada por todas as respostas, amigos!!


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Não conhecia a palavra "becario" em espanhol e também não estou certa a o que se refere "estagiário" no português? Procurei no meu dicionário e ainda fico mais confundida. O que é "estagiário"?


 
Entonces, ¿como se conocen en Argentina a los que después de terminar la formación académica realizan prácticas remuneradas en empresas  u organismos?

La becaria más famosa de las últimas décadas fue Mónica Lewinsky.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Entonces, ¿como se conocen en Argentina a los que después de terminar la formación académica realizan prácticas remuneradas en empresas u organismos?
> 
> La becaria más famosa de las últimas décadas fue Mónica Lewinsky.


  Flor de zarpada!


En lo que tiene que ver con ciencias exactas es "pasante" pero en lo que respecta a carreras de doctorado como el Notariado, Abogacía, Economía, etc..., la verdad no se, es más, creo que en esas carreras no existe el sistema de realización de prácticas post graduación sin remuneración percibida.  Pero, ojo al piojo, durante la carrera de Abogacía sí se hacen pasantías para que los alumnos puedan aplicar sus conocimientos y no les suele gustar mucho porque basicamente los mandan a "hacer Tribunales" (trámites en el Palacio de Justicia).  Creo que en algunos casos se pagan (mínimamente) las pasantías y seguramente se realicen en otras carreras.

Las becas son exclusivamente para estudiar, a los becados no les pagan (que yo sepa, quizás haya casos en que sí) sino más que el viaje y el curso de posgrado que vaya a hacer.

Besos!


----------



## vf2000

En España se dice "becario en practicas"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Aproveitando o post, no Rio costumamos (em tom de brincadeira) chamar os estagiários de "estagnários".


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> !
> 
> 
> En lo que tiene que ver con ciencias exactas es "pasante" pero en lo que respecta a carreras de doctorado como el Notariado, Abogacía, Economía, etc..., la verdad no se, es más, creo que en esas carreras no existe el sistema de realización de prácticas post graduación sin remuneración percibida. Pero, ojo al piojo, durante la carrera de Abogacía sí se hacen pasantías para que los alumnos puedan aplicar sus conocimientos y no les suele gustar mucho porque basicamente los mandan a "hacer Tribunales" (trámites en el Palacio de Justicia). Creo que en algunos casos se pagan (mínimamente) las pasantías y seguramente se realicen en otras carreras.
> 
> Las becas son exclusivamente para estudiar, a los becados no les pagan (que yo sepa, quizás haya casos en que sí) sino más que el viaje y el curso de posgrado que vaya a hacer.
> 
> Besos!


 
Me quedo con la duda de si Flor de zarpada_,_ se refiere a becarios/becarias que realizan _trabajos extras,_ fuera de lo extrictamente laboral

Pero en España becario tiene dos connotaciones algo diferentes
1- Aquél que estudia subvencionado, por una beca, que incluye además de las matrículas gratuitas un pequeño, o no tan pequeño salario. Hay becas publicas y de entidades privadadas, estas últimas normalmente para estudios de postgrado. El objeto es que ningún talentose pierda por falta de medios económicos.

2- Aquel que habiendo finalizado sus estudios realiza prácticas remuneradas en empresas. Suele ser un procedimiento utilizado para la captación de personal con alto potencial de futuro. Muchos directivos de grandes empresas han iniciado su trabajo en empresas como becarios.

También hay empresas que se aprovechan de los beneficios fiscales que supone la contratación de becarios para explotar su trabajo sin otro objeto que el lucro

Por si mi anterior post dió lugar a error, quiero decir que la función de becaria nada tiene que ver con la que ejercitaba la señorita Lewinski. Recuerdo que en esa época y por ese otivo muchas jóvenes eran blanco de crueles e injustificadas bromas.
Saludos

MG[/QUOTE]


----------



## pipoII

No solo se habla de _pasantes _en las ciencias exactas, pueden ser también en las sociales. 
"Becado" es el participio del verbo "becar". Al sujeto de la beca se le dice "becario".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Che..., hubieran avisado antes!
Así que no es función sin ecuanon de una becaria hacer la felatio?
Ups


----------



## Fer BA

Claro que no...Hillary también tenía becarias y fijate vos


----------

